# If no Reciprocity (your country of orgin) agreement with the Philippines, there's Visa limitations



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I am an** alien whose country has no immigration reciprocity agreement with the Philippines. I am also married to a Filipino, have children. Am I qualified to apply for** a 13a Permanent Resident Visa? (for general information).*

No... only the TRV visa option is available. Since your country does not have a reciprocity agreement with the Philippines, you are not qualified to apply for a Permanent Resident Visa. However, you may apply for a Temporary Resident Visa. For more information regarding the said visa TRV Temporary Resident Visa



*What countries have a reciprocity agreement with the Philippines?*

The following countries are those that grant permanent residence and immigration privileges to Filipinos:



Algeria*
Argentina
Australia
Austria
Belgium
Belize
Bolivia
Botswana
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Brazil
Canada
Cape Verde
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Croatia
Cuba
Czech Republic
Denmark
Ecuador
Egypt*
El Salvador
Estonia
Finland
Fiji
France
Gabon
Germany
Greece
Guatemala
Honduras
Hongkong SAR
Indonesia*
Iraq
Ireland
Iceland
Israel
Italy
Japan
Latvia
Lesotho

Libya*
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macau SAR
Malaysia*
Malta**
Marshall Island
Mexico
Micronesia
Monaco
Montenegro
The Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua
Nigeria*
Northern Mariana Island
Norway
Oman*
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Russia
Saudi Arabia*
Senegal
Serbia
Singapore
Slovak Republic
Slovenia
South Africa
Spain
Suriname
Sweden
Switzerland
Thailand
Trinidad and Tobago
Tunisia
Turkey
United Kingdom
Uruguay
USA
Venezuela


*Limited to Filipinas married of these nationals

**Provided that the marriage took place before 24 April 2001 or the couple has been married for at least five years. PBI link


----------

